# How much space would you give the puppy a crate



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

I tossed up the divider (this is a 42'' crate) but it still looks like a lot of room for the puppy to go in one side of the crate and sleep on one side


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

it looks sufficient. hard to tell without the puppy in there. does he have enough room to turn around easily? Also, i hope that the bedding isnt too significant to you...looks like a great digging and chewing cusion!!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I'd give just enough room for the puppy to fully stretch out if laying on his/her side.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jimmym1981it looks sufficient. hard to tell without the puppy in there. does he have enough room to turn around easily? Also, i hope that the bedding isnt too significant to you...looks like a great digging and chewing cusion!!!


yeah, i am debating ripping it out before it is ripped up









i'll snap a pic when she comes home tomorrow


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lucy DogI'd give just enough room for the puppy to fully stretch out if laying on his/her side.


Yeah, I think ill have to block off 8''-12'' on the one side then, there is a good bit of space

i should have thrown something down to give an aspect ratio!


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

ahhh...she hasnt come home yet!!!???? CONGRATS on the new puppy!!! You are in for a good time. I get my new guy (avatar) mid January. I cant wait. Your like me, EVERYTHING set up before they come home. As long as you give her some good chew toys to keep her mind off, should help. Or, you can put a few old sheets and blankets on top so that she still has a nice cushion but cant dig through. I spoil my guy. He has his own body pillow in his crate!!! Good luck on your new puppy.







Dont forget some great PICTURES!!!! Where did you get her from?


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

I'm not sure why you need smaller if the crate is bigger?Is it for safety reasons,cleaning up? not sure why make smaller crate...


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ojmI'm not sure why you need smaller if the crate is bigger?Is it for safety reasons,cleaning up? not sure why make smaller crate...


makes them more prone not to go to the bathroom in the crate. Puppies and dogs in general dont like to sleep where they use the bathroom. Big crate, they can go on one side and sleep on the other. Plus its a better comfort for them. They feel secure


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jimmym1981ahhh...she hasnt come home yet!!!???? CONGRATS on the new puppy!!! You are in for a good time. I get my new guy (avatar) mid January. I cant wait. Your like me, EVERYTHING set up before they come home. As long as you give her some good chew toys to keep her mind off, should help. Or, you can put a few old sheets and blankets on top so that she still has a nice cushion but cant dig through. I spoil my guy. He has his own body pillow in his crate!!! Good luck on your new puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i bought a DSLR just because I am getting a puppy lol

I am taking off work tomorrow to drive 2 hours to get her, the breeder is driving 6 so she has a long day of driving a head of her!

I have another pad i bought for the portable crate, i might throw that in there


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: ojmI'm not sure why you need smaller if the crate is bigger?Is it for safety reasons,cleaning up? not sure why make smaller crate...


If a puppy has enough room the crate, it can go in one side of the crate and sleep on the other. 

giving them less room will prevent them from doing their business where they sleep, since dogs hate sleeping in their own excrement.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Smith3
> Oh i bought a DSLR just because I am getting a puppy lol


What kind of DSLR did you get. i know this is off topic, but i have been looking at the new Canon Rebel...


----------



## lkm (Dec 13, 2008)

thanks,makes scents oops sense


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: jimmym1981
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Smith3
> ...


I bought a Canon 40D when the Microsoft 20% cash back was going on and a Sigma lens. 

Love them both


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

niice. Ill have to look into that one. Thanks!!!


----------

